# MY First modcon/tankless install



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

I could not figure out what to call this post. Here were a few ideas:

- Everyone has heard of an "open concept" home. How about open concept mechanicals.

or

- What is the BTU load for a dishwasher?

or

- I only learn from my mistakes. Here is what I have learned so far.

or

- I am actually an electrician, but decided to do my own heating. Boy, is this stuff easy to do.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow That's Kind Of Interesting....


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't see any trip hazards there.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

They even have hacks in Europe. Can't fix stupid....


----------



## LoKo498 (Jan 20, 2009)

Trip hazzards exactly, what the hell were you thinking when you installed that crap like that.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

LoKo498 said:


> Trip hazzards exactly, what the hell were you thinking when you installed that crap like that.


Hey he said it was his first install.....cut the guy a break:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Hey he said it was his first install.....cut the guy a break:laughing:


Yea I agree!:thumbup:

Pretty Damn Good for a first timer...:yes:

Pm me your address I'd like to send you a free copy of my latest book.
I think you will find it interesting...


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Hmm I suppose that I need to find an emoticon for sarcasm. I need to be a little more clear next time.

I just found this picture on the internet. Thought this messageboard would appreciate the humor lol.

So, to be clear....
NOT REALLY MY TANKLESS INSTALL. I JUST FOUND THIS PICTURE ON THE INTERNET.





 Oh, there's the emoticon for sarcasm :thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Some of us realized that...:whistling2:

Others were gullible...


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

This post got a lot of views though. Everyone likes looking at pictures eh?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yea but you are never supposed to spill the beans when you trick the gullible ones...:whistling2:

Just let them go on...:laughing:


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Lol. I'm too nice of a guy and can't let them keep on going. 

My wife says that I'm not fit for this trade because I'm too soft. The little old ladies usually end up getting a cheaper flat rate than most people. 

Mind you I usually make up the loss with superintendents who think they know everything :thumbup: They pay a premium


----------



## LoKo498 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thats a great install, I would of just put a carpet over the piping on the floor tho & hammer some nails right thru so it all dont move.
Just my.02


----------

